# Cntrl Fla HERF/Gathering



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

OK after long debate and phone calls w/some of the Fla Boys, the results are in. The 1st Travel HERF will be on the 27th of July, 06 and will start at the Pipe Den in Vero Bch @ 10am (meet and greet as persons show up), then off to LJ's and PGA (w/the help from Miami Dan) and any other places we can find or someone picks. Anyone interested in meeting the Lt before the Aug HERF @ LJ's or just hang w/fellow smokers, show up and have some fun. Hope to see you there and at the Padron/Torano Field Trip next month (more info to follow on that one). Come one come all, the more the merrier :u


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds like fun, count me in!

LT :gn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

LT Rich said:


> Sounds like fun, count me in!
> 
> LT :gn


 You and me, so far. One than 1 = HERF

ATTENDEES
Lt Rich
snkbyt


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

There were a bunch of people interested in this, where did you all go?

LT :gn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Wish I could make it, but breaking loose during the week is next to impossible for me. I'll have to catch all of you on the next traveling herf.

Ron


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

This is looking like another 2 man herf... There must be some LLGs that have nothing better to do with their thursday mornings and would like to go have a smoke... 

LT :gn


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

I was all in until you said the date. Too soon for me to get off work. Definately down for the padron/torano trip. Just hope I get a little earlier notice.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

TheButcher said:


> I was all in until you said the date. Too soon for me to get off work. Definately down for the padron/torano trip. Just hope I get a little earlier notice.


Miami trip planned for mid Aug on a Thur, but have to finish setup/tour b4 date is announced


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

LT Rich said:


> This is looking like another 2 man herf... There must be some LLGs that have nothing better to do with their thursday mornings and would like to go have a smoke...
> 
> LT :gn


 this 2 man HERF thing is becoming a habit with us, will be sorry to see you leave the area for good next month :bx


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

We came, we saw, we met Miami (Dan). more to follow


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> We came, we saw, we met Miami (Dan). more to follow


 update under herf info
titled
reflection by Lt Rich :w


----------

